# Early forms of the Single Leg takedown



## lklawson (Oct 8, 2010)

...sometimes called the "leg dive" and the like.













































































Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 8, 2010)

Been practicing lately on the single-leg as a response to a bear hug or other hold applied from behind.  Drop center of gravity, step to side, grab the nearest base leg and pull hard.  Beauty.


----------



## lklawson (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, lots of great applications.  

What I (personally) found most interesting was the way that various historic examples of the single differed from modern "best practices" implementations.  In fact, a number (most, in fact) of these historic variations would be considered either "bad" or "suicidally stupid" in the modern context.

While I was compiling these I checked Hackenshcmitd's manual.  He has a couple of pages on the single and double but, sadly, no pics.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 8, 2010)

lklawson said:


> What I (personally) found most interesting was the way that various historic examples of the single differed from modern "best practices" implementations.  In fact, a number (most, in fact) of these historic variations would be considered either "bad" or "suicidally stupid" in the modern context.



I'm no expert, but my first thought on looking at the images you posted was that some of them take the leg and bring it into the crotchal region - that seems to me that it would be inviting a kick there.  However, if we're talking sport and not self-defense, and kicking the opponent in the wedding tackle is considered against the rules, then it probably doesn't matter, eh?  One of the photos clearly shows taking the leg to the outside of the body, which seems to me it would be safer.  Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## lklawson (Oct 8, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I'm no expert, but my first thought on looking at the images you posted was that some of them take the leg and bring it into the crotchal region - that seems to me that it would be inviting a kick there.  However, if we're talking sport and not self-defense, and kicking the opponent in the wedding tackle is considered against the rules, then it probably doesn't matter, eh?  One of the photos clearly shows taking the leg to the outside of the body, which seems to me it would be safer.  Correct me if I'm wrong.


No, you're right.  The pic with the leg to the outside is the Farmer Burns version.  He specifically says that pulling the single in between your legs (as shown in the Hugh Leonard pic) is wrong and makes you vulnerable to a counter.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

